# How do you get a tarantula out of its burrow?



## Dr Acula (Aug 26, 2011)

I started to notice small mushrooms inside of my Haplopelma lividum's container yesterday so my plan is to create more ventilation holes and change the substrate. Of course, like the average Cobalt, it's made an ellaborate burrow. How do I get it out of the containter without causing harm to it or myself?


----------



## paassatt (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you know the parameters of the burrow? What I mean is, do you have an idea of how long it is, where it ends, etcetera?

When I rehoused my H. lividum a while back I just dug and removed the substrate from around the burrow, essentially leaving only the substrate that had the burrow underneath it. Once that was done, I tilted the enclosure and started carefully removing the substrate around the burrow to coax out the spider, and using Hobo's plastic bag method (I can't find the link to the thread at the moment, but I'm sure someone else here will give it to you) it was a pretty simple job.


----------



## Dr Acula (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes I do. Thankfully, it burrowed along the edge so I can see inside and everything.

That sounds like a pretty safe strategy :biggrin: and I'm very familiar with the plastic bag method. I had to use it with my OBT, P cam, and H mac 

Thank you!


----------



## paassatt (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr Acula said:


> Yes I do. Thankfully, it burrowed along the edge so I can see inside and everything.
> 
> That sounds like a pretty safe strategy :biggrin: and I'm very familiar with the plastic bag method. I had to use it with my OBT, P cam, and H mac
> 
> Thank you!


Glad to help.


----------



## jonnyquong (Aug 26, 2011)

I've also had success SLOWLY flooding the burrowers enclosure, giving the occupant time to realize what's going on and react to it.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Shimotsukin (Aug 26, 2011)

Sometimes I use a straw to fish them out, I've had some success with this method.


----------



## paassatt (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure if I'd advocate the straw method. I think that'd involve my face being closer to the mouth of the burrow than I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 26, 2011)

paassatt said:


> Not sure if I'd advocate the straw method. I think that'd involve my face being closer to the mouth of the burrow than I'm comfortable with.


She doesn't like sales people knocking on her door, i'd bite too.

Sales person: Mam, mam! I got the best enclosure ever!~
fangs: yep, and I am eating your face before you take me away from my hole! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shimotsukin (Aug 27, 2011)

paassatt said:


> Not sure if I'd advocate the straw method. I think that'd involve my face being closer to the mouth of the burrow than I'm comfortable with.


I'm actually able to do this safely by opening the lid, but just leaving a gap big enough for just the straw to go through. But of course it depends on the type of enclosure and the position of the burrow, luckily for me all my burrowers choose to make their homes along the enclosure walls.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 27, 2011)

I kinda like the mushrooms as long as they don't invite an infestation of other insects.  I have a Phlogius tank that grows a cap every few weeks it seems.  The occupant is quite healthy and simply webs up the 'shroom as it starts to fall.  Never had a problem with decomposition.


----------



## webbedone (Aug 27, 2011)

Personally i get a table spoon and my paint brush and very slowly dig around the burrow untill i can see the pissed off T, then i use my paintbrush to coax it out to the surface and then you can either use a catch container such as a large deli cup or a bag bethod.


----------

